# router lift plans



## Rich t (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking for plns to build a simple and inexpensive router lift.


----------



## brignonejt (Jan 6, 2011)

I would love these plans too if anyone has got them?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

To make your own is great But why not just buy a new router with the lift built in, many of the new routers have the lift, you can't have to many routers..for about 100.oo bucks you can have a NEW router and lift for just one low price.. 

=========


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Either adapt your router like the Trend T11. Or buy one. Unless you have some decent engineering facilities, it is not going to be reliable or accurate. However have a look at Woodworking for engineers. This guy is brilliant.


----------



## Rich t (Jan 7, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> To make your own is great But why not just buy a new router with the lift built in, many of the new routers have the lift, you can't have to many routers..for about 100.oo bucks you can have a NEW router and lift for just one low price..
> 
> =========


Which router has a built in lift for approx 100 bucks??, I've yet to come across one. However, after reading a post about the bosch 1617, I did get one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

On sale all the time for 80.oo 

And the one below, with 3 basses 
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

On sale now and than 180.oo

Looks like a Bosch ,right ,but with much more..

=======



r6264 said:


> Which router has a built in lift for approx 100 bucks??, I've yet to come across one. However, after reading a post about the bosch 1617, I did get one.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have a plunge router, a small scissor jack works well as a lift.
Amazon.com: Scissor Jack 1Ton: Everything Else


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

r6264 said:


> Looking for plns to build a simple and inexpensive router lift.



Welcome to the RouterForums, Rich. You probably have already found that there are many members with expertise ranging from novice to expert, and many are very willing to share their knowledge and experience.

Have you considered the Router RaiZer? It does require some modification of the router itself and drilling a hole in the base plate. It is completely manual with no digital readout. There has been considerable discussion of the Router Raizer on these forums. One particularly contentious point is that they, the manufacturers, recommend lubricating the router posts with STP oil treatment. 

One very positive point is that base plates can be easily changed; so long as all base plates are properly drilled, one could, for example, change a baseplate with a 1 1/2 inch (3.8 cm) opening to one with a 4 inch (10 cm) opening in no more time than it takes to change the baseplates themselves. 

One down side is that at least for some routers the Oak-Park baseplates are too thin for the required holes. I do not own the router you just purchased so I have no knowledge of exactly what would be required for your router. For other members of the RouterForums who have other routers, another potential downside is that the depth adjustment knob must be replaced with the Router Raizer depth adjustment knob. 

The manufacturers themselves do not advertise nor do they have a web site; they put all their resources into the product and phone support. They do have phone help, and they are very helpful.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Rich

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## brignonejt (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike Wingate said:


> Either adapt your router like the Trend T11. Or buy one. Unless you have some decent engineering facilities, it is not going to be reliable or accurate. However have a look at Woodworking for engineers. This guy is brilliant.


Thanks for the link, This guy is truelly amazing. I enjoy making tools and jigs almost as much as I do the finished product. I am sure this site will get me in trouble with too many new projects to test.


----------



## Rich t (Jan 7, 2011)

Tom, thanks to you and everyone who welcomed me. After reading about the Bosch router, I went to CPO's website and got a reconditioned 2-1/4 horse with variable speed and built in lift for a decent price. I shold get it shortly and am looking forward to use it.
By the way, Bosch does make some sears routers.
Kind regards, Rich


----------

